
Show HN: I built a service to make sense of all this password sharing - chinolex1
Hey HN: I&#x27;m Chino, the founder of Keyring (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;joinkeyring.com.&#x2F;), it&#x27;s my first time posting here, nice to meet you all.<p>Keyring lets users safely share subscriptions between household members. No passwords revealed (so that logins don&#x27;t spread) and create a custom bundle of video, music, and news subscriptions between a group. We&#x27;re the cable bundle for the digital generation.<p>Previous to founding Keyring, I launched over 160 mobile apps, +50 of which hit the App Store&#x27;s top charts and have advised two startups to exit, and have angel invested in a few startups, VinoVest (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vinovest.co&#x2F;) and Unlimited Tomorrow (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.unlimitedtomorrow.com&#x2F; - alongside Tony Robbins)<p>Here&#x27;s how it works. 
Step 1: Add subscription services to your account. Step 2: Send invitations for shared access to your households&#x27;services.<p>We make money off with a monthly subscription that allows you to share unlimited services with a group of 5. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;joinkeyring.com&#x2F;pricing<p>Happy to chat directly chino (at) joinkeyring.com, @whoischinolex on Twitter, and @chino.lex on Instagram.<p>Here&#x27;s some press we&#x27;ve gotten:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;robpegoraro&#x2F;2020&#x2F;07&#x2F;08&#x2F;this-app-wants-to-help-you-share-streaming-video-passwords-and-for-video-services-to-like-it&#x2F;#4a2145ef44c0<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;keyring<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenextweb.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;2020&#x2F;07&#x2F;08&#x2F;this-chrome-extension-lets-you-share-your-netflix-and-spotify-accounts-with-friends&#x2F;
======
croutworsta
Love this idea! Interested in trying out the split-and-pay option

